# dutch oven recipes



## troutdud (Jan 28, 2006)

with the new deer season coming rapidly, I have a dutch oven that I thought would be good around the camp fire. Does anyone have any recipes---thanks.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

"Deer Camp Dan's Cookbook" has a bunch of DO recipes in it.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.texascooking.com/
you will have to navigate around some, but there's lotsa stuff in here that will work outdoors.
a dutch oven can fry, stew and bake most recipies with a little knowlege.
once you cook with one over an open fire, you'll decide you need several more for all the stuff you realize is possible.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

you can cook whatever you want....from queso for snackin with chips, to pot roasts, to pineapple upside down cake....you can do it all. just dont try to cook too fast, and use more top coals than bottom(from experience)

in the past month here is what we have made in dutch ovens

Biscuits, eggs, bacon, breakfast casserole, dinner rolls, hamburgers, enchilada casserole, fried fish, french fries, queso dip, cobbler, cake, it goes on and on


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I got to look into getting one of these.

I always thought a dutch oven was when you fart under the covers and pull them over your wife's head...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

:rotfl:


reelthreat said:


> I got to look into getting one of these.
> 
> I always thought a dutch oven was when you fart under the covers and pull them over your wife's head...


:rotfl:
no, that's called going hungry if you cant cook..


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

hey Debo, ya gotta try my dove stew an dumplins in a dutch oven on a mesquite fire..


----------



## camokid (Aug 8, 2008)

Here is an east one for you. Potatoes au gratin

Peel and slice three or four potatoes, slice one onion, and thinly slice a wheel of Brie cheese. Layer these ingredients in your dutch oven with a little salt and pepper. Add a pint of half & half and put it on the coals and add coals to the lid. Check it in about 25 to 30 minutes.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

go here....

http://www.lsdos.com/

http://www.lodgemfg.com/

free recipies

breakfast, lunch, supper, desserts..... you name it, not fast food, but good food...
anything you can cook at home, will be better in a dutch oven


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the pineapple cake and peach cobbler are a must learn

man, those are great fond memories


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Does a mesquite fire season the meat any better through that cast iron than a gas
fire? 

Just curious.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I cook this almost every Boyscout camp out. It's easy and really good. My wife made me make it at home once too! Enjoy!

*Easy Baked Pork Chops*

6pork chops; center cut, bone in1(20 oz.) can sliced peaches salt and pepper to taste1/4cup apricot preserves1box stove top stuffing for pork1Tbs. dijon mustard4Tbs. butter; melted1Tbs. dry minced onion1 1/4cups hot water 
To a 12" Dutch oven add stuffing mix (including seasoning packet), butter, hot water and juice from canned peaches; stir to mix then spread evenly. Season pork chops with salt and pepper and arrange over top of stuffing. In a small bowl mix together preserves, mustard and minced onion. Spoon preserve mixture over top of chops and spread to coat. Arrange sliced peaches over the top.
Cover oven and bake using 8-10 briquettes bottom and 16-18 briquettes top for 60 minutes.
Serves: 6

Got it from here, many more to pick from

http://papadutch.home.comcast.net/~papadutch/dutch-oven-recipes.htm


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

jdot7749 said:


> Does a mesquite fire season the meat any better through that cast iron than a gas
> fire?
> 
> Just curious.


no. but with a wood fire, you can add heat on top. that would be hard to do with gas. dutch ovens are just that; an oven to be used outdoors. I have many pieces of cast-iron cookware and use them at home frequently.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Corn Pone Pie........ Make a basic chilli however you like it in your dutch oven then mix up corn bread batter and just pour it out on top of the chilli, put your lid back on and bake it till the corn bread is done.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*venison*



camokid said:


> Here is an east one for you. Potatoes au gratin
> 
> Peel and slice three or four potatoes, slice one onion, and thinly slice a wheel of Brie cheese. Layer these ingredients in your dutch oven with a little salt and pepper. Add a pint of half & half and put it on the coals and add coals to the lid. Check it in about 25 to 30 minutes.


do about the same thing, but use venison madalions instead of cheese, make three layers of this combo seperated by a layer of bisquits, add a little chicken stock for moisture, cover and cook for 2-3 hrs. on low heat.


----------

